# wireless DCC fromTam Vally Depot



## RCE (Sep 14, 2009)

While looking around the "net" I came across this http://www.tamvalleyrr.com/wirelessdcc.html I Know it's not rated for a large voltage or amp output. If that like didn't work mybe this one will http://www.tamvalleydepot.com/products/drs1wirelessdcc.htmlI have several Eggliners that I would like to use it in.Also thinking of using one in an ANNIE also.
I have a NCE G wire throttle now that will control the RX.
What do you all think of this product and will it work for my needs?

Richard


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Link does not work. So I cut the URL down to https://www.tamvalleyrr.com and it took me to Train-Li.


----------



## RCE (Sep 14, 2009)

I think I have both links working now

http://www.tamvalleyrr.com/wirelessdcc.html
http://www.tamvalleydepot.com/products/drs1wirelessdcc.html

Richard


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I found the link by going straight to Tam Valley's site. It's similar to what you can do with Airwire and with QSI. It should work just fine for you, but you might want to also look at the Airiwre and QSI versions of DCC over the air first.

The upside of these approaches is you get the advantage sof DCC with the advantages of battery. The downside is the extra cost per loco. 


For what it's worth, there's no complicated track wiring required with DCC. I've got three pairs of wires going to my track and that's it. I added some when I decided to make an automated crossing, but it wasn't necessary at all


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Given the severe limitations of the maximum voltage allowed, with regards to Large Scale I should imagine it will work just fine.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

By the way, their website says it isn't FCC approved (big surprise) and that it is for experimental purposes only. 

Keith


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Looking at the illustrations, looks like it uses the same Lynx receiver as the QSI and Airwire does... if so, getting FCC approval is just a matter of time. 

Greg


----------

